# *huge* haul + Christmas presents!



## Almost black. (Jan 5, 2009)

All this stuff is from october/november, something like that:

*Lumiere stuff*






*e.l.f. stuff*





*Meow stuff*










*TMM pigments*










*Fyrinnae pigments*















*MAC pigments*




















*Lipglosses*





*Lipsticks*





*eyeshadows and eyeliners from Sephora*





*Revlon A Florar Affair blushes*





*few more blushes...*





Petticoat 










*Fyrinnae Violet Vendetta eyeliner*





*Coastal scents brushes*





And this is how it looks at one place


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 5, 2009)

Gifts!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jan 5, 2009)

oooo! Nice haul!!
What is the color of that darkest brown pigment from NYX?


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jan 5, 2009)

some of those pigments look AMAZING!!
i'd love to see swatches of them! =D
great haul! =]


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_Nice haul, enjoy._

 
Thanks, I definitely will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePostcardOrg* 

 
_oooo! Nice haul!!
What is the color of that darkest brown pigment from NYX?_

 
It's Walnut Pearl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_some of those pigments look AMAZING!!
i'd love to see swatches of them! =D
great haul! =]_

 
I'll put some swatches in the Product swatches forum


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Jan 5, 2009)

Whats that last brush with the purple handle bit?  It looks nice!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 5, 2009)

Great haul.  Where is the pink/violet foundation brush from?????  I so want one.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jan 6, 2009)

where did you get your traincase from?


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_Whats that last brush with the purple handle bit? It looks nice!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Great haul. Where is the pink/violet foundation brush from????? I so want one._

 





I don't know, I got that as a present and my friend got it somewhere on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_where did you get your traincase from?_

 
It's Caboodles traincase. My boyfriend got it for me. You can get it at Walmart I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's really lovely and has plenty of space.


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_some of those pigments look AMAZING!!
i'd love to see swatches of them! =D
great haul! =]_

 
I've put Lumiere swatches in forum for that.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 8, 2009)

great haul, enjoy ur new goodies!


----------

